# remonter de problémes IPAD AIR



## cillab (24 Novembre 2013)

bonjour à tous
nouveaux produit ,afin de faire une remonter sur APPLE CARE à BARCELONE

 échanges  causes de désagrements  écrands wifi  photos  ect ect 

 merçi a tous


----------

